
Bangle.js – Hackable Smart Watch - jstanley
https://banglejs.com/
======
haspoken
Of course PineTime has been around for a while longer and it's a third the
cost:

[https://www.pine64.org/pinetime/](https://www.pine64.org/pinetime/)

